# 6800 install help



## NeedtoRide (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello all, 
Anyone have any good tutorials, on the front derailleur install? What's a good way to install if the special tool is not available? Thanks all!


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

The tool you need is a T25 Torx wrench. Should not be hard to find.


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

Do you mean the cable angle guide? You can always buy one or maybe see the dealer manual for greater detail.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

T25 Torx wrench??????? I think you've got the wrong company.

To the OP. I assume you've referenced the Dealer Manual. If not, here's the link. A few important points:

Make sure you use the support plate and adjust the support bolt correctly. It makes a huge difference to shifting quality.
If you don't have the special jig to determine which setting for the cable, the best thing to do is just try the install both ways, and then you can see by operation which works best. Not rocket science on this.

http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/dm/DM-FC0003-02-A-ENG.pdf


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

goodboyr said:


> T25 Torx wrench??????? I think you've got the wrong company.
> 
> To the OP. I assume you've referenced the Dealer Manual. If not, here's the link. A few important points:
> 
> ...


I have not used the cable angle guide yet, but the cable pinch bolt is a T25. The link you provided is for the crankset.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

202cycle said:


> I have not used the cable angle guide yet, but the cable pinch bolt is a T25. The link you provided is for the crankset.


Pinch bolt is 4 mm allen not T25. Here's the right manual.

http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/dm/DM-FD0002-03-ENG.pdf


----------



## NZPeterG (May 21, 2011)

202cycle said:


> I have not used the cable angle guide yet, but the cable pinch bolt is a T25. The link you provided is for the crankset.


Hi sorry to say your wrong! its a 4mm not a T25.
I just fitted one tonight to my Bike.
The cable angle guide comes with a new front derailleur, you can adjust the front derailleur with out one it's just takes a little longer to adjust.

Happy Cycling


----------

